# What is the font of the clefs?



## adaus (Dec 30, 2005)

I've been wondering that. What alphabet exactly do they come from? Bach his written a P which is in the same style, see this:









But what is the name of this beautiful font?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't know much, but this reminds me of Kurrent, a kind of cursive blackletter handwriting.

There is a font in Kurrent. It's called Voluta Script by Viktor Solt-Bittner.


----------

